# Flyte MP3 Store Shutting Down



## lywyre (May 29, 2013)

We were for a short time fond of Flipkart's Flyte store. I just received a mail from Flyte mentioning they are shutting down from June 17 



> Dear Flyte MP3 customer,
> 
> We hope you have enjoyed the music we have made available to you.
> 
> ...


----------



## theserpent (May 29, 2013)

Expected,Hope Flyte Books doesnt shut down


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 29, 2013)

Yeah. Don't know why they are shutting it down. Not enough Revenue?


----------



## Vignesh B (May 29, 2013)

That's sad news, at least for me. Most my recent song purchases were through it(even though they don't provide flac).



theserpent said:


> Expected


Why? Sorry for being a noob.


----------



## noob (May 29, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> That's sad news, at least for me. Most my recent song purchases were through it(even though they don't provide flac).
> 
> 
> Why? Sorry for being a noob.



Most of the Indian people are not yet matured to buy apps/music legally, esp when it is available for free easily.


----------



## Vignesh B (May 29, 2013)

noob said:


> Most of the Indian people are not yet matured to buy apps/music legally, esp when it is available for free easily.


That's a valid point. I know of people who used to ridicule me for buying. PS : I don't want to start an anti-piracy campaign here.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2013)

noob said:


> Most of the Indian people are not yet matured to buy apps/music legally, esp when it is available for free easily.



Yup, exactly. "If I can get it for free, why should I pay for it?". We're a long way away from the point where Indian consumers will realize that spending Rs.50-100 for an album is not a "waste of money".


----------



## Anorion (May 29, 2013)

this is why we cannot have nice things
a spotify like service wudnt be too bad


----------



## theserpent (May 29, 2013)

Vignesh B said:


> That's sad news, at least for me. Most my recent song purchases were through it(even though they don't provide flac).
> 
> 
> Why? Sorry for being a noob.



Well,Noob has given the point

But does it really cost a LOT to run this service?


----------



## Vignesh B (May 29, 2013)

Anorion said:


> a spotify like service wudnt be too bad


Given our present internet infrastructure, even a streaming service won't last long here.
Though for people with 24*7 internet connectivity and who are willing to subscribe for the monthly schemes, its a better option than buying songs(for most people other than the those with a discerning ear).


----------



## Nanducob (May 29, 2013)

Sad news.
62 users viewing this thread


----------



## roypurohit (May 29, 2013)

theserpent said:


> But does it really cost a LOT to run this service?


I'm also curious about this point. Why they are shutting down...!!! What would be maintenance to keep on track ??   

I was also became a victim of ridicule as I purchased songs from Flyte.... That is common Indian people mentality..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 29, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Yup, exactly. "If I can get it for free, why should I pay for it?". We're a long way away from the point where Indian consumers will realize that spending *Rs.50-100 for an album is not a "waste of money"*.


It is, 
That's why i liked the idea of buying A la Carte songs @ Rs 5-10
Now people with a good conscience are stuck with Crapple iTunes


----------



## Anorion (May 29, 2013)

spotify has a couple of tiers of service, the full paid service lets you download and keep files locally for playback
not officially available in india, but you can use in india if you have a registered account and then you can use perfectly

dont see why infrastructure is a problem, the only difference between piracy and digital distribution is that people dont have to pay for one. if networks are good enough for piracy, they are good enough for services. play an mmo, people from all around the world have connectivity problems some time or other. don't feel for no reason that our internet infrastructure is sooo bad also. 

its the mindset, and market maturity to consume digital goods only, dont blame the wires.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> It is,
> That's why i liked the idea of buying A la Carte songs @ Rs 5-10
> Now people with a good conscience are stuck with Crapple iTunes



Same difference.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 29, 2013)

It's really sad!.I had bought a lot of old songs from flyte which were not easy to find. That too on 320 kbps.Is there any other sites were you can buy songs and download?


----------



## d6bmg (May 29, 2013)

Expected.


----------



## jackal_79 (May 29, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Expected.



Why so?


----------



## rajnusker (May 29, 2013)

Lol, after seeing this thread I remembered that Flipkart had a music store. Tbh, I hardly care.


----------



## roypurohit (May 30, 2013)

rajnusker said:


> Lol, after seeing this thread I remembered that Flipkart had a music store. Tbh, I hardly care.


Hahahaha


----------



## funskar (May 30, 2013)

Full news here on tech2 - Flipkart's Flyte MP3 store to shut down on June 17


----------



## d6bmg (May 30, 2013)

jackal_79 said:


> Why so?



Because it's India. Most of the good things get depressed before they can even mature.
In this case, lack of DRM & profit killed Flyte.


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 30, 2013)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Yup, exactly. "If I can get it for free, why should I pay for it?". We're a long way away from the point where Indian consumers will realize that spending Rs.50-100 for an album is not a "waste of money".



i have bought over 140+ songs from flyte. why?
 i believe if you say you are huge fan of suppose like Eminem and still download his songs for free thats disrespect to artist and 
for me if i really like the artist and admire his work he deserve to get paid for his work and thats what i do. 

have bought all the songs of artist which i like even hindi songs from Go Goa Gone.
plus piece of mind that it's original purchase and don't have to visit any paki sites with trojans.

in short: if you're a true fan/admirer of an artist buy at least one of your fav. song from their album. 

p.s. Flyte was the only place where i could get Gujarati Dayaro as an MP3


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 30, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> i have bought over 140+ songs from flyte. why?
> i believe* if you say you are huge fan of suppose like Eminem and still download his songs for free thats disrespect to artist and
> for me if i really like the artist and admire his work he deserve to get paid for his work* and thats what i do.
> 
> ...



Correct. But most people are so used to getting things for free, they think they have no reason to switch to this paid content distribution system. Therein lies the problem.


----------



## Vyom (May 30, 2013)

What if more people get the value of this service, and start buying more and more songs before they shut down (on 17 June). Will that be a game changer for Flipkart? Can that make Flipkart to reconsider their decision?
_Just saying...._


----------



## funskar (May 30, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> i have bought over 140+ songs from flyte. why?
> i believe if you say you are huge fan of suppose like Eminem and still download his songs for free thats disrespect to artist and
> for me if i really like the artist and admire his work he deserve to get paid for his work and thats what i do.
> 
> ...



2 days back saw two guys at rajouri garden who walked out from  verna having s4 n downloading songs from djmaza n installing pirated apps..

Here in india well educated decent guys just thinks buy a 40k phone n then flood it with pirated apps


----------



## TheHumanBot (May 30, 2013)

another simple thing i believe in.
pirated apps? why anyone would release something that is paid for free?
will leave upto you to think LOL.

if i don't get anything return for releasing paid items for free why would i bother and spend time on cracking it.


----------



## puli44 (May 30, 2013)

if the content is getting free outside ...why should people will buy ?


----------



## Anorion (May 30, 2013)

puli44 said:


> if the content is getting free outside ...why should people will buy ?



bunch of ifs, no one has got digital distribution totally right yet, licenses may have something to do with it as well 

it is more convenient to store all your stuff in the cloud than moving the data around on multiple hard drives, and maintaining those drives
you can have easy access to all your content from anywhere 
paying for a lot of content at one go can get you to constantly consume more stuff than you would otherwise purchase or pirate. amazon prime, spotify (perfect for this sort of thing), not really itunes match. 
assured bandwidth from servers for downloading 

what flyte did right - price drops to free, exclusives, drm free 
what flyte did wrong - ease of payment, subscription based options to make it more appealing, present it more as a service (that's what it actually was) rather than a storefront.    

piracy is meh. to physically get the files, it's not like they are available in all formats and all bitrates. only popular ones are available for a time, and they disappear. youtube, 8tracks and grooveshark are all good for instant music, but ripping from them is too impractical.


----------



## avinandan012 (May 30, 2013)

very sad news

for content freely available dialogue -- one cannot get good quality old songs


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 30, 2013)

Now we are stuck with Crapple S#iTunes


----------



## gopi_vbboy (May 30, 2013)

Expected


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 30, 2013)

gopi_vbboy said:


> Expected



You are the 3rd person to say this
and some *random* person will be the 3rd person to ask "why" or "how"


----------



## theserpent (May 30, 2013)

Well,you can't change anything in India Now.
99% Of the people are born and start pirating, while In usa and other counterparts buy songs/apps etc.
Here it's like Mr.X pirates and shares it with his group of friends etc.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 30, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Well,you can't change anything in India Now.
> 99% Of the people are born and start pirating, while In usa and other counterparts buy songs/apps etc.
> Here it's like Mr.X pirates and shares it with his group of friends etc.





			
				Jobless_Indian_Teenager/Collegian said:
			
		

> nD PiR@cY !z KeWL






Spoiler






			
				CommanderShawnzer said:
			
		

> k


----------



## Nanducob (May 30, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> You are the 3rd person to say this
> and some *random* person will be the 3rd person to ask "why" or "how"





theserpent said:


> Expected






d6bmg said:


> Expected





gopi_vbboy said:


> Expected



Expected


----------



## Anorion (May 30, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Expected


Why ?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 30, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Why ?


Because this is INDIAA. Folks(Some does) doesn't want to buy apps, songs, movie.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 30, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Expected





CommanderShawnzer said:


> You are the 4th person to say this
> and some *random* person will be the 4th person to ask "why" or "how"





Anorion said:


> Why ?




I'm a phucking Psychic


----------



## theterminator (May 30, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> I'm a phucking Psychic



how?

on-topic: been ages since i listened to a song (yup) ...this news hardly affects me but i wanna say that people shud be taught the importance of intellectual property rights, specifically in the digital world. This piracy mess is so enmeshed into our society that it luks weird if someone buys a copy of Windows (separately from purchasing a laptop)


----------



## sahil1033 (May 30, 2013)

noob said:


> Most of the Indian people are not yet matured to buy apps/music legally, esp when it is available for free easily.


 totally


----------



## kaudey (May 30, 2013)

Thieves will be thieves. Just because what they were stealing has become a little cheaper wont stop them for stealing. I stopped pirating music altogether after flyte was introduced and I am not planning to go back even after it is stopped. My thoughts go with flyte. I will keep my fingers crossed for it to come back soon.


----------



## Nanducob (May 31, 2013)

kaudey said:


> Thieves will be thieves. Just because what they were stealing has become a little cheaper wont stop them for stealing. I stopped pirating music altogether after flyte was introduced and I am not planning to go back even after it is stopped. My thoughts go with flyte. I will keep my fingers crossed for it to come back soon.



Your first two sentences contradict the third.


----------



## kaudey (May 31, 2013)

Have you heard about conversion?? Its not only in religion but in other fields too.

And this also to prove I am not a thief.


----------



## Anorion (May 31, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> Because this is INDIAA. Folks(Some does) doesn't want to buy apps, songs, movie.




yep, what about india. wires are not a problem, bandwidth and connectivity is more than enough to support such services, in fact, it may not be able to support uncontrolled hogging of files - downloading the internet. 
piracy being a lot here is also not a problem. it is a problem in the sense people buy pirated DVDs of music and movies, but there is piracy is all over the world also, and piracy still is filling in the gap of availability, maybe bollywood films get pirated elsewhere where they are not easily purchasable. 


so what is it about india? is it just that people dont use credit cards? then that's really good - awesome, in fact. would some kind of pre-paid currency that you can buy at local kirana stores just like mobile recharges help enough to sustain such services?

or is it just that the indian storefronts are still not india centric enough


----------



## Gollum (May 31, 2013)

lol how can you expect Indians/us to pay for mp3's. No wonder it closed.


----------



## Anorion (May 31, 2013)

what if albums were released on flyte a week before anywhere else?


----------



## theserpent (May 31, 2013)

The only way these things can live, is by throwing in some offers blah blah etc, like say buy a mobile and get a voucher worth 500 bucks to download via flyte or something like that.
On the other hand,flipkart had a free music week maybe that had caused the loss?

Better start moving to google books too, you never know if flyte books closes too


----------



## ico (May 31, 2013)

Indian culture is to blame.


----------



## Nanducob (May 31, 2013)

kaudey said:


> Have you heard about conversion?? Its not only in religion but in other fields too.
> 
> And this also to prove I am not a thief.



aye aye captain


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (May 31, 2013)

ico said:


> Indian culture is to blame.




OT: I thought you left the forum?


----------



## jackal_79 (May 31, 2013)

Look at the bright side. We still have time until June 17th to buy all the songs we want !.


----------



## Nanducob (May 31, 2013)

jackal_79 said:


> Look at the bright side. We still have time until June 17th to buy all the songs we want !.


have a look at the mp3 wallet


----------



## Anorion (Jun 3, 2013)

Wondering why they gave away so much music just before they shut it down

Found this on the Hungama app, convincing enough ? 



> *2.Why should I pay for downloading entertainment content from Hungama.com when I can download it free from other sites?*
> Hungama.com offers the latest and hottest content available on the entertainment circuit. We also ensure that the content you download from the site is of CD quality and is free of any viruses or spyware. And the content is priced so reasonably that it virtually costs you nothing to download all the content on the site. This way, you are downloading all the best entertainment you can dream of, and that too legally.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 3, 2013)

Anorion said:


> Wondering why they gave away so much music just before they shut it down
> 
> Found this on the Hungama app, convincing enough ?


OT : How is hungama? Are the content DRM protected? What about the audio quality provided, pricing etc? Content availability is good as for all the songs that I searched are there.
As of now, there FAQ page doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Krow (Jun 3, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> have a look at the mp3 wallet



My wallet shows Rs 0 balance. Did they fill yours?



CommanderShawnzer said:


> Now we are stuck with Crapple S#iTunes


Obsessed with Apple. You and doomgiver will never learn. If trolls like you actually used the Store on iTunes 11, you'll realise that it is indeed excellent. DRM-free music is another bonus. 

But no, you'll pirate music and continue trolling. You didn't use Flyte and you will not use iTunes. Good luck.  

Here's some advice, use Grooveshark or Saavn or YouTube and listen legally for free. Much better than pirating.


----------



## Nanducob (Jun 3, 2013)

Krow said:


> My wallet shows Rs 0 balance. Did they fill yours?



sadly,no.But i really milked the whole website  during the free anniversary promotion downloads !


----------



## Krow (Jun 3, 2013)

It was just Rs 200. I bought two albums.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jun 3, 2013)

Krow said:


> My wallet shows Rs 0 balance. Did they fill yours?
> 
> 
> Obsessed with Apple. You and doomgiver will never learn. If trolls like you actually used the Store on iTunes 11, you'll realise that it is indeed excellent. DRM-free music is another bonus.
> ...



Meh.


Spoiler



I used to listed to free streamed songs on Gaana.com,before i got myself a phone.


And i don't hear much music.so i don't download much
Everyone does not have a debit card.

@Doom : O Brother,Where Art Thou?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 3, 2013)

listen to the songs on some free legal websites like Gaana.com or maybe Youtube Vids to..
But,
*IF YOU LIKE IT, BUY IT*


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 4, 2013)

They should have gone for something like Saavn, and build business upon that. I thought it was great to have an online music store in the beginning, but the idea is stupid for us indians.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 4, 2013)

uh youtube... legal? ok

grooveshark, again dicey, it's not entirely legal Lawsuit claims Grooveshark workers posted 100,000 pirated songs | Media Maverick - CNET News

some of it compulsory broadcasting, they stream first and worry about licensing or paying up the artists later 


> 8tracks is a non-interactive internet radio service that has elected to operate under the compulsory license for webcasting established in the Digital Millennium Copyright Act of 1998. The compulsory license covers 8tracks' transmissions of copyrighted sound recordings (and the server copies created by 8tracks to facilitate such transmissions), and the royalties that 8tracks pays to SoundExchange, an entity designated by the Copyright Royalty Board to collect and distribute compulsory royalties, are allocated equally among the copyright owners of sound recordings (typically a record label) and the recording artists (both featured and non-featured) on such recordings.



saavn checks out though  pro version allows you to save songs for playback later


----------



## kaudey (Jun 4, 2013)

I tried hungama today. I dont know how they are working it out legally, but I bought a super-value pack for Rs.99, with which I can get 99 songs for download (DRM-free). I downloaded 'yeh jawani hai diwani', the whole album for just rs.9 . There is a downside though, the music is 128kbps. Well, it cant be fairer than this.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 4, 2013)

@kaudney.
IMO , 320 KBPS @ 50 is better than 128 KBPS@ 9.
anyways, good for those who don't care about the Quality...


----------



## jackal_79 (Jun 8, 2013)

Bought a couple of old boney m hits today. Great songs!


----------

